# Hiking, Skiing, and doggie poo



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's an interesting article on a problem that has become so bad in one of the National Forests that they are starting to issue citations to dog owners. Apparently so many hikers and cross country skiers are not picking up after their dogs that they actually counted 173 piles of doggie poo at one trailhead! It is contaminating streams now.

Forest: Doo-doo a no-no

This was a problem when we were camping out west, also. All of the campgrounds would remind us of the pet policy and almost all of them would supply you with poop bags and stations. But there would still be people who would not clean up after their dogs. There would be dog piles around and people without dogs would give us dirty looks. I would always hold my poop bag in full sight so everyone would know that I had cleaned up after my dog. 

Its gotten so bad here that on our walk yesterday we spent half the walk avoiding piles of dog poo. I always carry poo bags with me even though Rocky would rather explode then ever poo somewhere other then his own back yard. (It took him 4 days before he finally went when we took him out west!)

So......do most people here clean up after their pets, even in places like parks and hiking trails? What about when you are hiking in the woods? Do you stop and bury it or something? It seems like irresponsible dog owners are going to really ruin things for everybody eventually. Soon we won't be able to take our dogs anywhere. This is my rant for the day :smile: I have a cold and can't go for my daily walk with Rocky so I have time on my hands........:frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

People who don't pick up after their dogs really tick me off! I can't tell you how many times I've seen dog poop when I'm out with Aspen. We have about 3 poops on our front lawn. Damn people walk their dogs at night so they don't have to pick up after them! Yea, I see a lot of dog poo on trails or when we go camping. I always pick up after my dog. Even on the trails or at the park.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

What's the worst for me is when they pick it up with a bag, tie the bag closed, and then leave the bag on the ground.... !?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> What's the worst for me is when they pick it up with a bag, tie the bag closed, and then leave the bag on the ground.... !?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


Maybe they think the 'poo patrol' is going to come by and pick it up for them! People are so darn used to being taken care of that they think they don't have to take care of anything by themselves. (my other pet peeve).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What's the worst for me is when they pick it up with a bag, tie the bag closed, and then leave the bag on the ground.... !?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


I have never seen the people do it, but we run by like 20 or so bags of poop!!


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I always pick up my dogs Poop when we go for walks or to the beach. But on occasion my GSD will run into the water at the beach (the ocean) and poop into the water... lol Its funny to see a dog sqaut in a foot of water and poop. Honestly, I dont walk into the water to pick up those poops. Besides its not a beach that people go to swim in (more like a dog beach) and its very cold.

It does amaze me that even the people who live right in the same community as i do, right on the beach, let thier dog's poop on the beach and either leave it or kick some sand over it.

I think you guys are right about some people ruining it for the rest of our dogs by leaving their mess all over the place.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is really a big issue for me. A couple months ago my dog rolled in a pile at one of the dog parks I go to and he got a bacteral infection. A hundred bucks later and 2 trips to the vet and it is finally gone.

Today it was misty out and no one was at the park I went to, so I walked around and picked up over 20 piles. I guess if it's raining you don't have to pick up.

Geez, some people.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

When I'm out on trails and my dogs run off and poop, I'll usually go and check the poop. If it's off the beaten path far enough and looks like a good one that will just dry up in an hour (oh the joys of raw feeding), I don't usually bother to pick it up. But I would never just watch my dogs poop at a trailhead or right in the middle of the trail and not pick it up. And since I barely ever get to go on trails, it's kind of a moot point. 

Also, if I'm on a walk in my neighborhood, I always try to pick it up because I really hate it when people leave behind their toxic kibble-poop piles that will stay there until the end of the time just waiting to get stepped on. Same goes for dog parks. I always try to bring extra bags so I can pick up other peoples' dogs' poop so _I_ don't step in it. I figure that balances out my "poop karma" from leaving some behind on trails on occasion.

I also ghetto-rigged a bag dispenser and laminated sign in my SLC neighborhood asking people to please feel free to use the bags, told them they could even dispose of the waste in my trash can, and thanked them for being responsible dog owners to help combat the major poop problem in the area.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I always pick up my dogs poop when we go to the parks to walk, I really think the problem is that the parks supply the bags, (I bring my own biodigradable) but they don't have enough stations to dump the bags after you you pick it up, and people just don't want to carry it around with them. It's just disgusting whats happening to our beautiful parks.
I remember last year when we went on vacation with the dogs to the oregon coast, we were at the pier at cannon beach and some guy was playing fetch with his pitbull, the dog pooped in the sand in front of several people, he just continued to play with his dog, I had to say something, "aren't you going to pick that up?" his reply "go back to Canada".


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I have never seen the people do it, but we run by like 20 or so bags of poop!!


I've never seen them do it either but we come across it a lot when we go for a long hike with the girls


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> What's the worst for me is when they pick it up with a bag, tie the bag closed, and then leave the bag on the ground.... !?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


yea, i've seen that done a couple of times. wouldn't they be better off just leaving the poop there rather than bagging it and then leaving it there??? the bag isn't biodegradeable, the poop is.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow things must be getting really bad! When my kids were younger we camped all the time and I mean all the time! That was actually how we got to see quiet alot of differnt places went as far as south dakota and tennesse just all over the place. Many diffrent area camp grounds. Hiked differnt parks and such. We always took our dalmation with and never did we leave any "droppings" for anyone to step in! I have not been camping now in gee 5 years. We sold our camper. But that is really heartbreaking when people just can't seem to abide by simple rules. Sad to hear how things are getting much more out of control. I don't rememebr things being this bad!


----------

